# Electric outboard by Briggs & Stratton



## Branchminnow (Mar 24, 2005)

Does any one know where to find the new Briggs & Stratton electric out board motors I have looked every where but cant find one


----------



## Perry Hayes (Mar 24, 2005)

Never heard of an electric outboard by Briggs ?


----------



## BIGGUS (Apr 28, 2005)

I know they make an air cooled small outboard. You can get them at Cabela's. I never heard of them making an elcectric motor though, not even electric start.


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 28, 2005)

Trust me they have one on their website I donot have a link but its there.


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 28, 2005)

By the way Biggus Welcome aboard.


----------



## olddeerfoot (Apr 28, 2005)

*Briggs electric*

Big Game Archery in winder,Ga. Can get you one.


----------



## TurkeyProof (Apr 28, 2005)

*here is the link*

I copied the page read below.
looks like a good one
3 hp Briggs and Stratton Electric Outboard Motor
150 Thrust , Tiller or Remote Model.
This is a brand new 3 hp electric outboard motor from Briggs and Stratton. This is an ideal outboard boat motor for usage on lakes and bodies of water that have combustion outboard engine exclusion. The 3 hp Briggs and Stratton electric outboard motor produces 150lbs of thrust which is equivalent to a 3 hp gasoline outboard motor. This engine is perfect for small fishing boats on lakes and rivers. You can expect about 8 hours of running while at trolling speeds and about 2.3 hours of run time while at cruising speed. The motor is powered by the Etek™ electric motor system which is known for reliability, durability, and quietness. The superior technology produces a lightweight aluminum frame with a permanent magnet field providing high efficiency and minimal loss of speed. These 3 hp outboards have a Kort™ Nozzel/ Kaplan Prop which enhances thrust and run time. The 3 hp electric outboard motor has forward, neutral, and reverse which is a electronically controlled.......no mechanical shifting. 

Until now, the price of primary propulsion electric outboards ranged from $2,400 and $5,000. Today the Briggs & Stratton Electric Outboard is available for just $1,750 MSRP... a price nearly $700 less than the competition.

As always, dependability is upheld by the standard Briggs & Stratton 2 Year Limited Warranty covered by over 30,000 service dealers worldwide.This motor is designed for freshwater use. Briggs and Stratton will not honor the warranty if this engine is used in saltwater.



Tiller Model  Remote Model 

Order Now, $1599.00 
 Order Now, $1649.00 

Questions? Contact Us. 727-244-4262 

3hp Electric Outboard Motor

Features 
Powerful Etek™ Electric Motor System 
Run Times 
Trolling speed delivers 8 hrs. of run time 
Cruising speed delivers 2.3 hrs. of run time 

Maximum speed delivers approximately 1 hr. of run time 

Tiller or Remote Models Available 


--- 48 VDC System
--- Kort Nozzel/Kaplan Prop
--- Power Minder™ Low Battery Warning System 
--- Electric Forward-Reverse 
--- Safety Lanyard 
--- Recommended Boat Transom Height, 15" and 20" (Coming Soon)
--- 2 Year Limited Warranty 


Specs 
--- Motor: Etek™ Electric Motor System
--- Power: 3hp
--- 48 Volt System: Recommend (4) Group 31 Deep Cell Batteries
--- Propeller: Kort Nozzel/Kaplan Prop
--- Weight: 68 lbs.
--- Run Time: 2+ hrs. @ Cruise
--- Thrust: 150 lbs. Max/75 lbs. Cruise
--- Designed for Freshwater Use


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey Turkeyproof, that link didn't work for me????


----------



## BIGGUS (Apr 28, 2005)

Learn something new every day! Thanks for the greetings and the tip Branchminnow. Looks great. I'm now thinking about getting one for my Riverhawk, sounds perfect.


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 29, 2005)

I really want one myself and you are welcome.


----------



## huntnnut (Apr 29, 2005)

B&B Marine in Conyers sells and installs them.  If you're interested call them and ask for Bart.


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks nut!


----------



## huntnnut (Apr 29, 2005)

No problem!

A friend of mine bought one from them recently and he said he thought it was gonna work out nicely on his boat.

Good luck!


----------

